# bird spray for R.I?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Someone recommended a bird spray that can help with minor R.I's, but I can't remember what it was! :lol: 
Trying to stock up on on treatments in-case we have an outbreak of illnesses and the spray seemed a good idea but for the buggery I can't remember what it was called?!

thanks


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

im not in your country but over here we have an ointment called vetrx which is a sort of small animal vicks vapor rub. its mainly eucalyptus oil, which you can put in an air purifyer too.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't find that anywhere in the uk and it's not the one I'm thinking of :/

any one else know of a spay? I think its for pigeons.?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

northern parrots company do a product called wheeze eeze.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks -is it effective at all?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't know,they don't get the chance to sneeze twice.I have parrots and buy a lot of stuff from Northern Parrots so I get their magazine and came across it inside.There are some very good products for ailing birds which could be used for mice.I really strongly feel if you are breeding to show or sell that you need to remove these animals from the breeding program.I'm not going to bore you forever on the subject though and if you must try then I can recommend Northern parrots as a company,good service and I've been happy with everything I've purchased.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks. 
I don't really have any problems with R.I at the moment -a few of my own non breeding pet's have a little sniffle but nothing serious, and these aren't kept in with any breeding stock. The plan is; anything with a history/has R.I either gets retired to pet or put down if it's serious.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you might like to look through this thread and feel free to add anything useful you come across
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6945


----------

